# R.I.P Yoda x x x



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

My Emerald Swift Yoda suddendly passed away lastnight he was fine yesterday tea time and when i checked on him he was lay on the bottom of the viv not moving! i had no idea he was ill he even ate when i fed him! 

I miss you so much already little guy! its not the same looking into your viv a you not being there looking back x love you lots x 
Your back with lola now take care of each other x 
R.I.P xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

RIP little one


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry, r.i.p yoda xxxx


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

really sorry rip yoda


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP yoda

eace:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

